# Moebius posts Chariot prototype pics



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius has posted new pics of the Chariot prototype (including the in-scale Robot figure) at the company's MySpace page.

Moebius Myspace 

Click on Pics under the Moebius logo on the left side of the page, then on the Chariot album.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm too old and grown up to be on MySpace...


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Can't they just be posted here?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Sorry about the MySpace thing, but it is by far the quickest and easiest place to put them. I have no problem if someone copies them over, it's just that I have very limited time to do these sorts of things. I always have requests for prototype pictures, and unfortunately it's this or nothing until I get someone to do this for me. Hope you understand!


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Unbelievable detail and accuracy! Not only for this kit, but the Seaview, & Pod as well. I feel Moebius is doing awesome job filling in the vacuum left by Polar Lights. I really appreciate the fact that these folks have "stepped up to the plate" on the Irwin Allen market.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Frank - Thanks for the posting - Also. No problem on the Myspace as well - Thanks for what you are doing!

Gerry-Lynn and Sherry


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Steve, where are you? We need photos!


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Steve, where are you? We need photos!


Hi chaps, you can find a 'prototype' picture of both the Pod and Chariot at Steve's CultTVman site, under his pre-order sale pages. They look fantastic (!) Fox.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

do you have to be a myspace member to see these pics ? 
hb


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

Here you go


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Moebius said:


> Sorry about the MySpace thing, but it is by far the quickest and easiest place to put them. I have no problem if someone copies them over, it's just that I have very limited time to do these sorts of things. I always have requests for prototype pictures, and unfortunately it's this or nothing until I get someone to do this for me. Hope you understand!


Might be a good use for the "Model News" page of your site.


----------



## farmersamm (Sep 12, 2007)

The lines are really crisp. Looks like a qaulity casting (Ok, so I'm used to working with steel, ya get the drift though)

It reminds me of the APC's during the Viet Nam war. It is a very believable vehicle. Not too over the top. 

A nice model that I think will be enjoyed by a lot of folks.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

This is going to be one fantastic kit.The whole top part of the Chariot transparent.I certainly hope that all the top part of the robot will be made clear and at least somewhat hollow.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Steve, thanks so much for the link! 
The Pod and Chariot, look fantastic! 
2008 is going to be a great year for models.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*COOL!!! *

*Thanks Frank and all involved! Thanks Steve! :thumbsup: *


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

It appears that you must be a MySpace member to view the pictures. Since I firmly believe that MySpace, and other sites like it are a threat to young people, I'll forgo joining, and eagerly anticipate the release of these kits instead.

Larry


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...A-MAZING! These kits will be awesome. OK, so who is going to add figures, lights, motors, etc... to these kits? So much potential for out of the box and beyond...Thanks Frank!


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

I have waited a long time for some one to release quality styrene kits of these two LIS vehicles! From the proto pics it looks like it has been worth the wait! It looks like the inside of the chariot will be well detailed,right down to the lasor gun racks.Very cool :thumbsup: Thanks Frank!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

BEEEEYoooteeeefull!!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*AWESOME* Job!!

*...A Full interior...A Gun Rack.With Laser Rifles...An In scale accurate Robot.......*


*Thanks Frank!!!!!! And thank you Mr. Culttvman Sir for posting the pics!!*


Regards,
BEATLEPAUL


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

I always wondered how the Robot got in there and where did his lower half go. More Irwin Allen 3rd dimention magic I suppose.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

too cool . a must have kit for sure ! 
hb


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

That looks really great, Frank! Can't wait to see this kit on the shelves.


You are doing up some great decals to put on the windows like the Aurora kit, right?





HA! Just wanted to see if everyone was paying attention!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Wallopin' willikers, Radioactiveman! If there's anything that'll make time drag slowly again (like what we experienced in youth), it's waiting to get ahold of these beauties!
Seaview, Chariot, Space Pod, and very likely _decent _Time Tunnel and Spindrift kits in the not too distant future!
My thanks to Frank, AND while at it, to both Shiela Allen and Bob Burns, who are the unsung heroes behind all this, too!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Seaview said:


> Wallopin' willikers, Radioactiveman! If there's anything that'll make time drag slowly again (like what we experienced in youth), it's waiting to get ahold of these beauties!
> Seaview, Chariot, Space Pod, and very likely _decent _Time Tunnel and Spindrift kits in the not too distant future!
> My thanks to Frank, AND while at it, to both Shiela Allen and Bob Burns, who are the unsung heroes behind all this, too!


 
*AINT IT THE TRUTH!!!!!*

However, the real Hero is Frank. He had the dream and the guts to know and believe, that , in My heart of Hearts and the same with several other members here, Had all along...That the Irwin Allen universe has Tons of Possibilities! The other guys who knew this were the Original Owners of Lunar Models(Mike Evans), and Jim Key etc.....Like I said in an Older thread..*We, my brothers, are living in the golden age of modeling!!!!*...I have to lay off the caffine.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*Lay OFF the caffine?!?.....*hell were all gonna have to mainline the stuff just to keep up and build all these great kits coming our way....and if Polar Lights starts up again....its goint to a new kit every month!

At this rate...if the *Moon Bus* gets re-hashed and the *Nautilus* & *Proteus* are done in styrene.....most of us can all die happy men.

Oh the humanity of it all!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I expected great details for the CHARIOT,but the POD with all these details is simply unbelievable.And I have a feeling that extra details for the CHARIOT are yet to come in updated pictures in the near future.I still think that the Robinsons figures should have been included,but we can't really complain,can we.If the 2001 A Space Odyssey kits are to be issued,then brand new sculpts are a must,considering the talent of the sculptors involved with these kits.By the way,who are the sculptors of these fantastic vehicles.Or is this a trade secret.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Seaview said:


> Seaview, Chariot, Space Pod, and very likely _decent _Time Tunnel and Spindrift kits in the not too distant future!


I'm having a hard time picturing a Time Tunnel kit. Lee Meriwether and Whit Bissel struggling with the controls? The two leads tumbling smack dab into Custer's Last Stand or onto the deck of The Titanic? I mean, the Tunnel itself is just a tube.

Oh! Looks like the Sci-Fi Channel has plans for it too: 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0791346/


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Does SteveTVCultman take orders for the chariot now?


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

um, yes


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

xsavoie said:


> I still think that the Robinsons figures should have been included


I swore I'd never do another GK, but Frank is making this too hard to walk away from. 

If no figures are issued with the kit (I mean aside from the Robot), I'm *seriously* considering it (possibly a pilot for the Pod included).

Of course several issues are wide open (Robinsons in parkas inside the Chariot as in "There Were Giants In The Earth" or in T-shirts outside the Chariot with deployed sunshade as seen in "The Hungry Sea"), not to mention scaling & positioning (which couldn't be determined without a kit in hand).

We'll see...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I would hope to see them made with silver suits just like the Aurora figures shooting and running around.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Zorro said:


> I'm having a hard time picturing a Time Tunnel kit. Lee Meriwether and Whit Bissel struggling with the controls? The two leads tumbling smack dab into Custer's Last Stand or onto the deck of The Titanic? I mean, the Tunnel itself is just a tube.


It's already been garage-kitted at least once:
Monsters in Motion Time Tunnel kit


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

One possibility is to have 1/6 scale figures of Doug & Tony standing in a portion of the tunnel, say 4 or 5 "rings" worth of it, with an opaque photo of the inside of the tunnel (as viewed head-on back towards infinity) mounted behind the figures.
Another possibility is an Aurora-style diorama, with our two heroes surrounded and fighting some Roman Legionairres or Mongols or Vikings or Napoleonic soldiers or...


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

scotpens said:


> It's already been garage-kitted at least once:
> Monsters in Motion Time Tunnel kit


There's also a rare Japanese kit from the Sixties that's sort of a combination of a squashed paper towel roll and the old Kenner Give-A-Show Projector.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Where on God's earth did you find THAT? Do you have the actual kit in your possession? And if so, what images are on the filmstrip? That has got to be one extremely rare model.

I'm not familiar with the Kenner Give-a-Show Projector, but as a boy I had a Remco Movieland Drive-In Theater, which I'm sure is a similar kind of toy.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm going to paint my Chariot silver. Any objections?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I saw the protos at iHobby.

They look great.......and LARGE. Almost TOO large in my opinion.
I believe the scale is 1/24.

Personally, I would have liked to have seen them in 1/32 so they'd be in scale to a wider range of genra related stuff.

As it is right now, they'll look good next to some 1/24th scale NASCAR kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

F91 said:


> I'm going to paint my Chariot silver. Any objections?


 What, you don't like chartreusse with those groovy sixties flower stickers all over it and a VW logo on the nose?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> I saw the protos at iHobby.
> 
> They look great.......and LARGE. Almost TOO large in my opinion.
> I believe the scale is 1/24.
> ...


 So, you're basically unhappy with all of Moebius' decisions. the size of these kits, the size of the Seaview, the lack of an 8-window option on the Seaview....



> As it is right now, they'll look good next to some 1/24th scale NASCAR kits.


 Most normal car kits too. 1/24 or 1/25 is the standard scale for car kits. Not that there's any reason to pose this next to any other kits except the space pod, which is in the same scale.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

The idea of adding the figures of Doug and Tony battling a foe from the past or future in front of the Time Tunnel is a great one.Although 1/8th or 1/12th scale would be a more practical scale and make the kit more affordable.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

scotpens said:


> Where on God's earth did you find THAT? Do you have the actual kit in your possession? And if so, what images are on the filmstrip? That has got to be one extremely rare model.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the Kenner Give-a-Show Projector, but as a boy I had a Remco Movieland Drive-In Theater, which I'm sure is a similar kind of toy.


I remembered seeing a picture of it years ago in Model & Toy Collector magazine I believe. Did a Google search and came across this:

http://www.thetimetunnel.com/ttmodel.html
http://www.thetimetunnel.com/ttmplans.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Personally, IMHO, A Nice scale model of the Time Tunnel and control area would be best,with scale figures.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

scenes we want to see:

In an improbable coincidence, Tony and Doug are shifted to the Jupiter 2 moments after liftoff.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Steve244 said:


> scenes we want to see:
> 
> In an improbable coincidence, Tony and Doug are shifted to the Jupiter 2 moments after liftoff.


Just once, I would have liked to see them land at someones backyard barbecue in Nutley, New Jersey. Have a burger and a couple of beers. Shoot the breeze. Go to a laundromat and wash those clothes ...

Amazing, considering how badly that Tunnel worked - that they would land at Pearl Harbor on _the completely random date_ of December 6th, 1941 or on the deck of the Titanic on April 14th, 1912 - _not to mention_ smack-dab in the middle of The Trojan War!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

well, as time travel goes, there are certain loci that impels one to that point in the space time continuum. It wasn't just coincidence that either the events occurred, or that Doug and Tony managed front row seats.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Funny how 3 or Allen's show's had no ending. LIS, TT and LoTG.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

F91 said:


> I'm going to paint my Chariot silver. Any objections?


Yes, but what shade of silver? From what manufacturer? Under what painting conditions and with what type of delivery device, rattle can or airbrush? All these things must be taken into consider..............................................


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

robiwon said:


> Yes, but what shade of silver? From what manufacturer? Under what painting conditions and with what type of delivery device, rattle can or airbrush? All these things must be taken into consider..............................................


Most important is what day of the week it is and the moon phase.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Steve244 said:


> well, as time travel goes, there are certain loci that impels one to that point in the space time continuum. It wasn't just coincidence that either the events occurred, or that Doug and Tony managed front row seats.


Oh. That explains it.  

The American Life Channel is currently running the first seasons of all four of Allen's 1960s TV series. I grew up with these shows and it has been interesting to reacquaint myself with each. As an adult viewer, I find each one to be less worthwhile than its predecessor. VTBOS and LIS are both quite entertaining despite the difference in serious/comedic approach. Time Tunnel suffers from a limited concept and less than charismatic leads. LOTG I just find unwatchable. There is _nothing_ to recommend that show beyond its effects. IMHO, of course.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Admiral Nelson said:


> Funny how 3 or Allen's show's had no ending. LIS, TT and LoTG.


 Can't really think of many shows in the 60s that DID have endings. Mostly they just got cancelled, and had a last episode that was pretty much the same as any other.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Zorro said:


> Just once, I would have liked to see them land at someones backyard barbecue in Nutley, New Jersey. Have a burger and a couple of beers. Shoot the breeze. Go to a laundromat and wash those clothes ...


I don't remember -- did Doug and Tony ever have a chance to change their clothes? I can only imagine what Doug's suit and Tony's sweater must have smelled like after a dozen or so episodes.


Zorro said:


> Amazing, considering how badly that Tunnel worked - that they would land at Pearl Harbor on _the completely random date_ of December 6th, 1941 or on the deck of the Titanic on April 14th, 1912 - _not to mention_ smack-dab in the middle of The Trojan War!


And even more amazing: No matter what historic time or place they landed in, everyone spoke perfect modern English!


John P said:


> Can't really think of many shows in the 60s that DID have endings. Mostly they just got cancelled, and had a last episode that was pretty much the same as any other.


In fact, _The Fugitive_ was the first American TV dramatic series to have a definitive concluding episode, in 1967.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Another true believer!!



robiwon said:


> Yes, but what shade of silver? From what manufacturer? Under what painting conditions and with what type of delivery device, rattle can or airbrush? All these things must be taken into consider..............................................


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

John P said:


> Can't really think of many shows in the 60s that DID have endings. Mostly they just got cancelled, and had a last episode that was pretty much the same as any other.


If Irwin Allen hadn't been such a hardhead and his estate after as much $$$ as it could get, we would have had endings to at least LIS. I think this is the very reason we've had to wait so long for any good models.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Admiral Nelson said:


> If Irwin Allen hadn't been such a hardhead and his estate after as much $$$ as it could get, we would have had endings to at least LIS.


Please explain.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Admiral Nelson said:


> If Irwin Allen hadn't been such a hardhead and his estate after as much $$$ as it could get, we would have had endings to at least LIS. I think this is the very reason we've had to wait so long for any good models.


 The delay on IA shows is that His estate does not own all of the rights to the shows. IA used to sell parts off to get the financing for his shows, so all the different parties have to agree. His wife has been trying to do a VTTBOTS movie for years.

Both Voyage, and LIS (a show that IA was hired to do) were canceled by IA, not the networks. He got mad after they cut the budgets again. IA used to say that what killed TT was not ratings, but that they ran out of historical stock footage. :lol:

David.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scotpens said:


> In fact, _The Fugitive_ was the first American TV dramatic series to have a definitive concluding episode, in 1967.


 The Dick Van **** show actually knew their last ep was their last, and it was written as such, but it wasn't really any kind of coda to the series, just a fairly normal ep with, IIRC some flashbacks.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Admiral Nelson said:


> If Irwin Allen hadn't been such a hardhead and his estate after as much $$$ as it could get, we would have had endings to at least LIS. I think this is the very reason we've had to wait so long for any good models.





Zorro said:


> Please explain.



He was resistant to do a reunion movie. Bill Mumy had come up with a script that would have brought the Robinsons home. He took it the wrong way that Bill wanted to do it. He must have felt threatened that he hadnt written the story.

Anyways when a reunion movie was finally in the works, (It was to begin filming in January of 2003, call LIS:the Journey Home) Johnathan Harris died Novemeber of 2002, two months before filming was to comence. It was then decided to cancel the reunion movie. 

So in other words it was IA's fault for not allowing it all those years. We could have had it as early as the late 80's early 90's, when Johnathan Harris was still relatively young. When it finally did get the greenlight one of the main Stars dies. LIS needs Dr.Smith so it would be a moot point to do any reunion movie now. Same with VTTBOTS, these producers sit on it for years and eventually the actors get to old and die off.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Heck, I'd still look forward to a reunion movie even without Dr. Smith!


It might make an interesting back story to learn the Robinson's finally had enough of Smith and abandoned him on some distant, cold asteroid. Of course, Smith survives by absorbing some strange alien lifeform on the surface and comes back for his revenge as some CGI alien/human hybrid creature. Problem solved.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Dar said:


> He was resistant to do a reunion movie. Bill Mumy had come up with a script that would have brought the Robinsons home. He took it the wrong way that Bill wanted to do it. He must have felt threatened that he hadnt written the story.
> 
> Anyways when a reunion movie was finally in the works, (It was to begin filming in January of 2003, call LIS:the Journey Home) Johnathan Harris died Novemeber of 2002, two months before filming was to comence. It was then decided to cancel the reunion movie.
> 
> So in other words it was IA's fault for not allowing it all those years. We could have had it as early as the late 80's early 90's, when Johnathan Harris was still relatively young. When it finally did get the greenlight one of the main Stars dies. LIS needs Dr.Smith so it would be a moot point to do any reunion movie now. Same with VTTBOTS, these producers sit on it for years and eventually the actors get to old and die off.


Looks like Guy Williams checked out in '89, so he likely wouldn't have made it either.

I've never seen a televised "reunion" movie of an old TV series that was worth a damn. The writing and the chemistry never works. _Return To Mayberry_ anyone? LIS fans are probably lucky it never happened.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How about the Wild Wild West reunion Movie, starring Shields and Yarnell as the bionic "Six Hundred Dollor People?"

Oy.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> How about the Wild Wild West reunion Movie, starring Shields and Yarnell as the bionic "Six Hundred Dollor People?"
> 
> Oy.


Holy Crap! I looked it up and you're actually not kidding! I had completely wiped from my mind that Shields and Yarnell actually existed! Nothing says "The 70s" quite like a suspender-clad husband and wife mime team doing "The Robot". 

_The horror. The horror ....._


----------



## Steve CultTVman Iverson (Jan 1, 1970)

I kinda like the Star Trek movies...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

What? You didn't see "A very Brady Christmas"? Pure gold, that one.


Zorro said:


> Looks like Guy Williams checked out in '89, so he likely wouldn't have made it either.
> 
> I've never seen a televised "reunion" movie of an old TV series that was worth a damn. The writing and the chemistry never works. _Return To Mayberry_ anyone? LIS fans are probably lucky it never happened.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

John P said:


> So, you're basically unhappy with all of Moebius' decisions. the size of these kits, the size of the Seaview, the lack of an 8-window option on the Seaview....
> 
> 
> 
> Most normal car kits too. 1/24 or 1/25 is the standard scale for car kits. Not that there's any reason to pose this next to any other kits except the space pod, which is in the same scale.


Apparently, I'm rubbing you the wrong way on a whole wide range of stuff.

I'm happy Mobieus is around.
I'm happy they're doing a Seaview (scale aside).
I'm happy Dave is back in the hobby game.
I'm happy they're doing Lost in Space.
I said the protos look great, so again, some good decision making.

I simply said said they looked really big (pod especially). 
My feeling about the scale of the these subjects 1/24th vs. 1/32 (both common accepted scales) is simply a _preference_ issue for scale and in no way should be confused with my _frustration_ with the scale of the Seaview which is NOT is a common scale.


----------



## Nosferatu (Dec 16, 2007)

I just pre-ordered 2 Space Pods & a Captain Action, the build up of Captain Action looks great. I'll have to clean up my air gun, I've been using rattle cans & masking tape lately. As always, super fine service from the people in Deltona.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

My God, it's full of stars...............


----------

